# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Een arts mag euthanasie uitvoeren

## Leontien

> Er zijn verschillende vormen van levensbeëindiging. Euthanasie is de meest uitgesprokene en heeft als uitgangspunt de gewenste dood van de patiënt. De overheid heeft voor levensbeëindiging regels en procedures vastgelegd. In principe is elke vorm van levensbeëindiging strafbaar. Alleen als de patiënt ondraaglijk en uitzichtloos lijdt en de arts voldoet aan bepaalde zorgvuldigheidseisen, maakt de wet een uitzondering.


Rijksoverheid.nl

*Wat vind jij ervan. Mag alleen een arts euthanasie uitvoeren wanneer er een wilsverklaring is of op verzoek van de patiënt zelf, wanneer de arts het zelf vindt of wanneer de omgeving van de patiënt het verzoekt? Misschien vind je dat alle drie goede redenen zijn voor het uitvoeren van euthanasie of je vind juist dat het helemaal niet kan.*

Breng je stem uit en geef je mening!
(Je kunt meerdere opties aanklikken)

----------


## motorwybe

Als een mens nog wilsbekwaam is mag een arts geen euthanasie uitvoeren, nee, hij moet zelfs.
Alleen die ene mens kan en mag beslissingen nemen over zijn of haar eigen leven en niemand anders.
Daar kan een geloof in één of andere hogere macht niets aan veranderen.
Ieder mens hoort m.i. als hij nog fris kan denken en een onderscheidingsvermogen heeft iemand aan te wijzen (schriftelijk) die in zijn of haar plaats beslissingen in dezen kan, mag en moet nemen.
Het niet nemen van deze maatregel is puur egoistisch, want je zadelt de mensen die je lief zijn anders op met een groot moreel probleem.
Welke humane mens ziet nu graag zijn of haar relatie ondraaglijk lijden ?
De uitspraak dat dat door een god zo is beschikt is een m. i. laffe vluchtpoging en is verder een blijk van niet zelfstandig, oogkleppen denken.

----------


## ikke64

Ik ben van mening dat als je met euthanasie, *uitzichtloos lijden* voorkomt ook een arts in overleg met nabestaande deze beslissing moet kunnen nemen. In mijn omgeving heb ik enkele mensen meegemaakt die wekenlang, en langer, hebben geleden omdat ze geen officielle wilsbeschikking hadden. Ik roep ook dat ze mij maar van de berg moeten rollen als ik niet meer weet wat ik doe enz. Maar naar een notaris stappen om dat te regelen gaat me nog even te ver ;-). En met alleen een geschreven briefje ben je er. En natuurlijk zullen er altijd regels, moeten, blijven bestaan. Maar voor mij mogen ze een stuk soepeler.

----------


## motorwybe

Hallo Ikke 64.
Even een reactie op je stelling dat je er met een arlfgeschreven briefje bent.
Onjuist, gezien de huidige practijk.
Een notaris is nou ook weer niet nodig, maasr kijk eens op de site van de NVVE.
dan zie je dat je officiele formulieren kunt krijgen voor een paar centen, waarmee jij en je arts uit de vopeten kunnen.
Iemand naar de kosmos helpen is tegennatuurlijk voor een arts en als die niet exact aan de wettelijk gestelde verplichtingen voldoet is ie wel de pineut, zoals al diverse keren is gebleken.
Anders gezegd : als het jezelf betreft en je wilt diegenen die van je houden en de uitvoerende arts niet voor grote problemen stellen zul je toch iets moeten regelen . En goed ! En op tijd.
want hoe oud of jong je bent doet niet terzake. (je kunt straks binnen- of buitenshuis een ongeluk krijgen en denk nu niet dat dat je niet kan gebeuren.)
Ook kanker of ALS of MS zijn niet leeftijd gebonden.
Conclusie : Doe als mij en word lid van de NVVE, maar ook zonder dat lidmaatschap kun je de vereiste papieren daar verkrijgen.
Sterkte met je keuze.

----------


## motorwybe

Hallo Ikke 64.
Even een reactie op je stelling dat je er met een zelfgeschreven briefje bent.
Onjuist, gezien de huidige practijk.
Een notaris is nou ook weer niet nodig, maar kijk eens op de site van de NVVE.
Dan zie je dat je officiele formulieren kunt krijgen voor een paar centen, waarmee jij en je arts uit de vopeten kunnen.
Iemand naar de kosmos helpen is tegennatuurlijk voor een arts en als die niet exact aan de wettelijk gestelde verplichtingen voldoet is ie wel de pineut, zoals al diverse keren is gebleken.
Anders gezegd : als het jezelf betreft en je wilt diegenen die van je houden en de uitvoerende arts niet voor grote problemen wilt stellen zul je toch iets moeten regelen . En goed ! En op tijd.
Want hoe oud of jong je bent doet niet terzake. (je kunt straks binnen- of buitenshuis een ongeluk krijgen en denk nu niet dat dat je niet kan gebeuren.)
Ook kanker of ALS of MS zijn niet leeftijd gebonden.
Conclusie : Doe als mij en word lid van de NVVE, maar ook zonder dat lidmaatschap kun je de vereiste papieren daar verkrijgen.
Sterkte met je keuze.

----------


## Nikky278

Het is natuurlijk goed dat er regels aan verbonden zijn, anders kan iedere arts of ieder familielid dat kwaad wil naar hartelust mensen naar het volgende leven helpen. Maar ik vind wel dat als een arts aangeeft dat de persoon in kwestie niet meer zal zijn dan een kasplantje, of als duidelijk is dat iemand ondraaglijke pijn heeft zonder uitzicht op enige verbetering, de mogelijkheid er moet zijn. Ook als een patiënt aan de familie heeft aangegeven niet zo te willen doorgaan, maar niet de officiële papieren heeft. 

Om maar even een vergelijking te maken, als een hond ernstig ziek is en op zijn eind loopt, wordt deze in de meeste gevallen een handje geholpen om vredig naar zijn volgende leven te gaan. Dan wachten we niet af tot het beestje crepeert van de pijn en langzaam sterft. We houden van het beestje en willen het niet laten lijden.
Waarom zou je dan niet hetzelfde doen voor een geliefde...? Je probeert natuurlijk alles om diegene weer beter te maken, maar er zijn nu eenmaal situaties waarin dit niet meer mogelijk is. Ik vind dat de patiënt dan de keuze moet hebben wanneer het genoeg is geweest. En als diegene zelf niet meer in staat is beslissingen te nemen en het is echt uitzichtloos, moet de familie het in overleg met een arts kunnen beslissen.

----------


## ikke64

Onderstaand een stukje van de site waar motorwybe naar verwijst.
-KNIP-
Met dit document bespaart u uw arts een hoop problemen achteraf, en daarmee vergroot u uw kansen dat de arts uw wens ook uitvoert. Er bestaat immers geen recht op euthanasie. Ook niet met een verklaring!
-KNIP-
En daar gaat het voor mijn gevoel al mis. Het hangt dus steeds van de goodwil, geloofsovertuiging van de behamdelende arts af. En niet van de mening van de patient.
En wat de NVVE betreft. Ik wil helemaal geen lid worden, en ik wil gewoon dat de verklaring van mij, al dan niet op papier en de mening van mijn geliefden voldoende moet zijn. Natuurlijk bedoel je het goed maar de wetten zijn gewoon niet goed. Laten we hopen dat ze mbt dit onderwerp ook eens wakker en helderder gaan worden in Den Haag. Voor de rest zijn ze op de goede weg ;-)
Ik sluit me overigens dus aan bij Nikky.

----------


## motorwybe

Lidmaatschap van de NVVE is inderdaad niet nodig, maar je steunt het maatschappelijk gevoel er wel mee.
Zij hebben per slot van rekening de toenmalige regering zover gekregen dat er een andere, betere wetgeving tot stand kwam.
En dat konden ze alleen omdat er zovelen in die vereniging zijn samengeklonterd. (Eendracht maakt macht).
Inderdaad ben je compleet met de papierwinkel toch nog afhankelijk van de levenshouding van je arts.
Daarom schreef ik ook dat je er op tijd bij moet zijn en daar hoort een gesprek met je arts natuurlijk bij (regel het goed).
Als blijkt dat de arts bezwaar maakt als het zover is dat je hem of haar nodig hebt, zul je een andere, meer humaan denkende arts moeten zoeken. 
Dus niet op het laatste moment, want dan is het geheid te laat en heb je ook andere dingen aan je hoofd.
Dit even als verduidelijking van mijn standpunt.

----------


## ikke64

Allemaal leuk, als ik ooit iets ga mankeren waarbij dit onderwerp een rol zou gaan spelen zal ik dat doen. Als ik echter verongeluk ben ik aan de goden, lees arts, overgeleverd.
En dat is wat ik niet wil. Gelukkig zijn mijn naaste hier van op de hoogte en zullen me desnoods van de berg af rollen.  :Wink:  Zeker mijn zoon is daar heel practies in. Zo van: Pap nu 1 stapje naar links. Love you, I will see you in heaven.

----------


## motorwybe

Beste ikke.Goed lezen is ook een kunst.
Ik schreef namelijk dat je, als je niet aan de houding van je arts overgeleverd wilt zijn, in ieder geval een gesprek met hem of haar moet aangaan.
Zo krijg je duidelijkheid.
Blijkt daaruit dat hij zich krampachtig vasthoudt aan zijn artsen-eed en als het zover is geen medewerking wil verlenen, dan zul je als je serieus met dit onderwerp bezig bent hem z'n consjé moeten geven en een andere arts moeten zoeken, die in principe wel bereid is.
Enne, we wonen hier in een vrij vlak land, dus van een berg laten rollen helpt niet zoveel......
Dat is het zelfde als je kop in het zand steken. (En als je dat maar lang genoeg doet wil dat ook nog wel eens helpen).

----------


## ikke64

beste motorwybe, je verwijd mij dat ik niet goed lees. Ik praat echter over het moment dat ik verongeluk, er een vracht autootje mijn venga-tje een duw geeft. Dan is het maar helemaal de vraag of je nog kunt overleggen met je arts.

Gr Ikke

----------


## motorwybe

Toch niet goed gelezen, dus.
Ik zal nooit iemand iets verwijten.
Ik geef alleen maar een comentaar en vanuit mijn ervaringen een welgemeend advies.
Iedereen beslist zelf over het niet -of wel euthaniseren. In het eerste geval ben je er snel mee klaar. Da's nu het makkelijkste.
Het tweede geval zet aan tot verder nadenken over de hindernissen die je kunt tegenkomen.
En daar wilde ik je goedbedoeld voor waarschuwen. Als je nu namelijk niet iets regelt zul je later later mischien in een situatie komen dat je zegt "Had ik toen maar......"
Sterkte met je beslissing en nog een laatste advies : loop er niet voor weg, want dat hebben al zovelen gedaan, tot hun grote spijt achteraf. http://www.medicity.nl/images/icons/icon8.gif
('t is net als met het maken van testamenten).
Voor mij is de discussie hierbij gesloten.

----------


## ikke64

helemaal goed. Ik heb het overigens nooit als discussie gezien. Maar ik denk dat het de zelfde reden is waarom ik ook geen testament heb  :Wink:  Zeker nu langslevende via de wet geregeld is. Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik ben voor euthanasie en ik vind dat een arts een patient behoort te helpen of behoort door te verwijzen indien hij/zij geen euthanasie kan/wil plegen.
Best is dat patient dat zelf aangeeft, maar dat is niet altijd mogelijk en dan kan de partner of familie de beslissing maken.

In theorie als je zo'n verklaring hebt ondertekend en alles met je arts bepraat hebt zou iemand die ondragelijk pijn lijdt geuthanaseerd behoren te worden.
In praktijk blijkt dat een stuk lastiger...

Ik zag laatst in EenVandaag (dacht ik) dat artsen bijna een jaar later te horen krijgen of het daadwerkelijk rechtvaardig was dat ze euthanasie op hun patient hebben uitgevoerd en of alles volgens regels was verlopen (die ze nog steeds niet helemaal duidelijk hebben). Deze wachtlijst loopt nog steeds op  :Frown:  Mede daarom zijn artsen ook niet zo voortvarend met het doorhakken van een knoop ten behoeve van de patient.

"Opa" had een verklaring en meerdere gesprekken, maar toen ze een datum zouden prikken trok de arts zich terug, na 10 jaar overleg en 10 jaar toezeggen, ale dat zou toch niet moeten kunnen. Uiteindelijk na lang getouwtrek en een ondertekend papier onder de arts zijn neus te drukken is er toch eindelijk een eind aan gekomen...
Dus hoe goed je het soms ook besproken hebt of op papier hebt staan, er kan nog altijd iets tussenkomen, waardoor vele patienten in leven blijven, terwijl zij dat niet willen...

----------


## ikke64

Wat een L*L. die arts. Ik zag van de week een programma waarin iemand van de dierenbescherming een man op straat aansprak omdat zijn hond er niet lekker uit zag. En dat klopte ook. De heupen ed waren gewoon niet goed. Zij adviseerde de eigenaar het dier te laten inslapen omdat de hond leed. Maar als ik naar de hond keek zou het goed mogelijk kunnen zijn dat hij pijn had. Maar tussen de oren was hij prima. Voor zijn leeftijd speels, vrolijk, erg gehecht aan de baas. duidelijk een hond die nog geen afscheid zou willen nemen. En daar dat advies, terwijl het bij mensen verboden is......... Te gek voor woorden.

Gr Ikke

----------


## MissMolly

Precies.
Je kan aan een dier goed genoeg zien of hij wil leven of niet.
En een mens kan het meestal ook uitspreken, maar zelfs als dat niet zo is, kan je vaak zien of hij er nog voor wil vechten of dat het genoeg geweest is.
En als iemand - mens of dier - het zelf echt duidelijk genoeg geweest vindt, moet hij het recht hebben om er uit te stappen en daar hulp bij te krijgen.

De taak van een arts is mensenlevens redden, NIET mensenlevens onnodig rekken als er geen sprake meer is van kwaliteit van leven (in de ogen van de patient zelf).
Onder medische zorg valt ook hulp bij een menswaardig einde.

----------


## yvonnehelena

Mijn man heeft ook euthanasie gedaan, samen met de huisarts en scendokter overlegd.hij had longvlies kanker, en tumoren in zijn hoofd, de kanker in zijn longen drukte zijn ribben kapot, en hij was bang dat hij zou stikken .... ik stond er voor 100% achter dat hij het liet doen,hoe humaan kan het leven zo beeidigd worden, zonder nog onnodig te lijden?

----------


## ikke64

Tja je zou haast zeggen een dierwaardig afscheid. Je begrijpt hopelijk dat ik dit heeeel positief bedoelt is!!

----------

